# changing ppi



## jane54 (Jul 13, 2004)

I have been taking Protonix for about 2 weeks now and simply cannot afford it on a regular basis. My doctor has switched me to Prilosec and I start it tomorrow. Am I going to have any problems switching like this? My GERD was pretty bad but the Protonix helped alot. I am hoping I can just switch over with no problems. Anyone else have any issues with changing?


----------

